# Shirt pricing



## Hooked (Oct 13, 2005)

I am fairly new to this (6-8 months). Business is way better then I figured. My questions are what is a standard to charge for t-shirts and polo's. A couple of places said they usually double the shirt price and then add $4.00 for a 7000 stictch count to embrodery and on tee's the doulbe the tee price, and add $1.00 per color and another dollar for other side. Is this close, I cuurently need to qoute 85 polo's with under 7000 stitches and 1800 white tee's 2 color front only, any ideas.
Thanks to all


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

I dont know about embroidery, but that is not a great price for screen printing. Your screen printer should not be charging you for the blank t-shirt. You should buy the blanks first, and then have the screen printer charge you for the printing. for 1800 shirts with one color on each side, I think that you should be able to find someone to do it for around $2.00 a shirt.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 13, 2005)

I actually do it all, I can get the tee's for $1.20-1.40 each. With that if I do these myself what should I charge per shirt. It is 2 color on front only.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Are you talking about wholesale pricing or retail pricing?


----------



## Hooked (Oct 13, 2005)

Wholesale, I am bidding on a school project. I want to be competitive when I turn my sealed qoute in.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You could do an unscientific survey by searching google for things like embroidery pricing and screen printing price sheet:
http://www.google.com/search?source...GLJ,GGLJ:2006-03,GGLJ:en&q=embroidery+pricing


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

What I usually do when I am bidding on a project is figuire out how many hours the job will take. I then subtract the cost, and charge the customer based on what I want to make an hour.


----------



## manufacturer2006 (Jan 31, 2006)

Hello,
I usually charge $1.25-1.90 per t shirt thats based on quality and color and polo's are $2.40. Embroidery is $.40 for 7000 stitches per logo.


----------

